#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Fishing Ningaloo Perth Western Australia

## terry57

Coral bay.

----------


## Necron99

Eh? Where's the camper.

----------


## English Noodles

Tel, I'm just back in Singapore from another trip up there, never got a chance to buzz you because I was in to Perth airport at 11.30pm and back out up to Learmonth on a 5.30am flight. Got to stay a couple nights in Pot Shot resort just outside of Exmouth on the way back though. There was a 3.5 meter Whale shark hanging around the rig for 2 days this time too. The Marine Mammal Observer spotted a hump back about 1500M from the rig one morning also.

Must be great fishing around there, tons of dolphin fish to be seen, huge fuckers too. :Smile: 

Might be going back next week.

----------


## Bung

Has Ningaloo moved to Perth?

----------


## slackula

> Coral bay.


Yeah, OK so you've got a posh house Mr Fancy Pants, now where are the pictures of a fishing trip?








 :Very Happy:

----------


## terry57

I'm trying to scan up my hard copy Photos. Ive got around 16 I'll try and get up. 

I've only got 1 other 1 ready so I'll see if I can get it up.

Sorry cant sort it  maybe tomorrow EH

----------


## slackula

> so I'll see if I can get it up


There's a pill that can help with that  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> Coral bay.


All those tarps and sticks must be a guddle to put up Terry. I traded up from a little dome tent to something a bit bigger with a bedroom and lounge area and doors that open out as canopies so you can sit out of the rain. It is great and well worth the extra 10 minutes erection time (!)

----------


## English Noodles

^I think these photos might be from quite a number of years ago, mate. Hence having to scan them. :Nervous:

----------


## Looper

^But isn't that the famous Tez-mobile as featured in recent threads? Must be a fair vintage and a reliable set of wheels.

----------


## English Noodles

Could well be... :Smile:

----------


## daveboy

Looks like the start of another good travel thread from terry57.

----------


## terry57

Ok Then, this thread is also to see if I have sorted out this scanning hard copies as Ive got heaps from my travels, some nice India and Nepal pics. Anyway Ive scanned up the pic, cropped it and used " auto fix ". Before I bought my camper last year this was how I traveled. A 40 year old box trailer that my old man built and just throw all my kit in. I find a nice spot near a river and make camp. Had my trailer set up with anchor points that I could build shade from and go for it. Anyway that was good as long as it didn't rain. It rained one to many times and I went with the camper trailer after a life time doing this. Brilliant when the weather was friendly. Anyway these pics are around 2006.

----------


## terry57

This Photo is of our camp directly on the beach at Ningaloo proper. We pulled 2 boats 1200 klm from Perth loaded with supply's for 10 days of being self sufficient. Engel fridges, generator, fuel, bait , music, Beer and bloody everything as the nearest shop was like 40 KLM away.Dam hard work setting up and breaking camp but an incredible spot. There was no other campers on this beach.

----------


## terry57

The head camp for 10 days.

----------


## terry57

Then we had our own personal tents. One must be well set up for strong wind, rain sometimes and all weather conditions. Its mad up there and changes by the nano second at times. We always work on the 50% principal. 50 % good 50% bad days. 
The guys I go with are real hard core fisherman and are decked out for all weather where I'm just playing around and pick the good days. Windy days are drink days.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Everyday the lads would come back with some serious fish. Here we have Dolphin fish, Spanish Makeral and Red lipped Emperor. The second camp in the background. 8 guys 2 camps side by side, 2 boats.

----------


## terry57

Great day that day. Spanish makeral. This guy was free diving and catching painted Cray fish which went straight over the fire. We ate very well.

----------


## terry57

This Makeral weighted 25 KG. These pics where taken with one of those Kodak water proof throw away camera's.

----------


## terry57

There's a real nice Dolphin fish. These are crazy fighters and the colors on the fish when first landed are brilliant. Sells for around $ 40 a Kilo in Perth.

----------


## terry57

A 22KG Wahoo. We fileted these fish, crio-vaced them and frose them to take home. We had one small fridge blasting away on Gas and that held our fish.

----------


## Gerbil

> There's a real nice Dolphin fish. These are crazy fighters and the colors on the fish when first landed are brilliant. Sells for around $ 40 a Kilo in Perth.


That is one seriously ugly fucker.


The fish looks a bit dodgy as well.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

First job when getting in is filleting and packing the fish then its Beer o'clock.

----------


## terry57

This was a double hook up trolling lures behind the boat.  Matching Spanish mackerels
20 kg  plus.

----------


## terry57

Have I posted this one yet ?. Awesome Mai-Mai.

----------


## terry57

Lovely little Tuna. Sushi that night.

----------


## terry57

School Shark. Lots of these around plus Hammer Head Sharks and The Whale Shark. Turtles around as well. Wild waters up here.  The sort of fishing that dreams are made off. My mates go every year and have so for 25 years. I'll go next May with my Camper and set up shop in the Coral bay Caravan park.

----------


## terry57

We call these " Long Tom's ".  Must give those teeth big respect.

----------


## terry57

That's about in for now, got plenty more stashed away and will adding in a months time.  I'm off to Bali.  

All these pics where shot using disposable Kodak Camera so there not too bad considering all the ugly bastards in there.   

Not to bad for my first time scanning up old photos. 

hope you enjoyed the fishing.

----------


## davearn

Great pics. Thanks Terry.

----------


## terry57

Here is one of my Mate when he got his pic in the local rag. Caught this massive bill fish out of Exmouth Gulf . This guy is a Legend for his specialist fishing knowledge.
He caught this on a lure with a fresh Gar fish rapped around it. Made to swim properly and look natural. Big fish cant resist them.

----------


## terry57

Catch and release by the way.  Have a look at the little pic in the top one.

 That's our other mate with his friggin monster Marlin.   :Confused:

----------


## terry57

I'll throw them up as I find them and throw in some of my camps and rigs. When I camp with my trailer it was a Summer time gig so it was all about keeping the sun of the camp. If I was spending time I'd rig up a fairly good camp. A few poles, long ropes, shade cloth will sorts things out.

----------


## terry57

MY mate and I shared this camp. He has the boat and the 4 wheel Drive to pull it.

----------


## terry57

When I'm camping or traveling I like to have a light and simple set up. This was taken on a trip around Australia in 1997. Pulled the Cub camper pop top weighing around 400 Kg loaded with the Ex girlfriends new toy Toyota. Pulled it no probs, black top all the way.

----------


## terry57

Equivalent to what I got now With nothing except a double bed and storage space.
All you need if sorted. We covered 14000 KLM in that thing with only 1 flat Tyre. Simple lean Too for shade

----------


## Ratchaburi

Great Thread Terry, love it up there & nice fresh Tuna.

----------


## misskit

Nice little camping trip, Terry. Fresh sushi straight from the sea. Love it. Not one can of Spagetti-os in sight.

One of the bad things about living in Chiang Mai is that all the fishing is in mud holes. It's not interesting and the fish are yucky.

----------


## Cujo

Great thread, Cheers, one of the dangers of camping in such a remote location is running out of beer, I hope you had enough.

----------


## Loy Toy

I'm in awe of that crystal clear sea.

Fuck I miss home.

----------


## Cujo

> I'm in awe of that crystal clear sea.
> 
> Fuck I miss home.


Hope Smeg isn't reading this, you'll never hear the end of it.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Great stuff terry, the northwest of west Aussie is an excellent spot. Under rated in my opinion, I'm banging around in the Philippines at the moment and the seafood has been getting a hammering , washed down with San Miguel beer lovely. Haven't seen fish the size of those you and your mates were catching though

----------


## pescator

Wow, great fishing. You guys must have had a blast.

I would love to fish those waters with my trolling boat, unfortunately that would require several cubic metres of gasoline to get there  :Sad:

----------


## sabang

I've done my fair share of camping & fishing in Sth Australia and the east coast, but apart from a day barra fishing near Broome, never done the west coast. Something to hang my head about- Ningaloo reef has some of the best fishing in the world (well, just look at the pics). Great stuff Terry.

----------


## mingmong

Nice Post again Tel, cant credit you today

We been passing  Nigaloo on a regular trip to Freo > Dampier and back

all the Fish we could want out here but we don't fish of the Tug

----------


## terry57

> Isn't that the famous Tez-mobile as featured in recent threads? Must be a fair vintage and a reliable set of wheels.


Sure is loopy, My never say die " 92 Toyota Camry wagon. "  Just spend 4 K on it rebuilding the suspension and other stuff.  258 K on the clock and like new Mechanically. 

Love it mate. 

Hey loopy, I'm off to Bali in 2 hours.  Good that innit.  :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

^  when are you coming to Chiang Mai?

----------


## kingwilly

> Catch and release by the way.


good on ya mate. great thread. 


Those budgie smugglers oughta be illegal!

----------


## Satonic

Nice pics Tel, I haven't been out sea fishing for a while now and I think it's about time to go again.

Fished a number of the lakes in and around BKK but they become boring/repetitive after a while.

----------


## somtamslap

^ Some good fishing in the Gulf mate. We had double figures of barracuda out one evening...

----------


## aging one

So do I mate, going next year either April or July August. Hope its the latter, longer, fuk the $$$

----------

